# Playing MP4 videos in Powerpoint 2007



## bilwalsh (Jan 2, 2011)

I am attempting to play MP4 videos in Powerpoint 2007 running in Windows XP. I have downloaded the appropriate codecs in the K-Lite Codec Pak so that the videos run in WMP11 and have set WMP as the default media player. However when I attempt to preview the file in Powerpoint I get the dreaded "Specified file cannot be played on the specified MCI device". I can convert the videos to MP3 format and they play fine but my camera produces MP4s and my Win 7 laptop plays MP4s in Powerpoint. I'd like to get everything in sync if possible. I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------

